# Two for one spaghetti question?



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jun 20, 2013)

I figure I would save space.  I am sorry I am like a '50 questions child' so I will save some thread space and ask two since they both pertain to spaghetti.

What happens if I use Fettuccine in place of spaghetti noodles, but the sauces and meats are still the same as spaghetti?

(I got a hold of Fettuccine noodles and made a chicken/shrimp alfredo fettuccine, and it held the flavor very well, as opposed to using spaghetti noodles, cause we are low budget most of the time)

So will fettuchine noodles hold spaghetti flavor more well than spaghetti?

Also, I often take storebought sauces from a jar, and will add things to give it a fuller flavor.  What can I do to spaghetti sauce to give it a more meaty flavor?

and on looking at some recipes for spaghetti sauces I see some include grape jelly (a Olive Garden clone recipe)  what does the grape jelly do to it?

(Sorry, I think I snuck a 3rd question in there)

Please take this time to let me know for future use, does this save space, or complicate things more by asking multiple questions in one thread?


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2013)

You can use any pasta you want to. It is your kitchen. When it comes to baking, you have to be consice, when it comes to cooking, you can make substitution, ommisions, or leave as is. Pasta is pasta. One over another will not affect the flavor. 

To enhance the meaty flavor of a jarred sauce, you can add a small handful (about enough for two hamburgers) of quickly sauteed ground meat along with some onion. You can also add some "Better Than Bullion", (Beef Flavor) or beef bullion if that is all you have. But be careful. Don't add too much or your sauce will be too salty. Again, it is your kitchen. Add anything you wish. 

I would imagine that the grape jelly is to sweeten it. Personally, I would use just the sugar if I wanted to sweeten my pasta sauce. Olive Garden is not known for having the best Italian food for a food chain. I think who ever came up with the clone didn't have wine on hand and thought grape jelly would do the same job as wine. After all, "a grape is a grape." 

If you are going to puruse the net for ideas for pasta sauce, then go to the Food Network and look for five star recipes. They have some excellent Italian chefs in their stable.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you should be careful. The last time I used linguine in my fettuchine alfredo, the earth's axis shifted a little. 

No. It didn't. Just kidding.......


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> I think you should be careful. The last time I used linguine in my fettuchine alfredo, the earth's axis shifted a little.
> 
> No. It didn't. Just kidding.......


 
 So that is why I am slightly tilted.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, combine as many questions in one thread as you want!

Any pasta will do!  As Addie said, it's your kitchen.  Back when I was in elementary school, they'd serve "Italian spaghetti" in the cafeteria, and used whatever pasta was on hand, usually rotini.  Spaghetti it wasn't, but the kids loved it.

I like to add browned, crumbled, and drained hot Italian sausage and extra fennel seed to jarred spaghetti sauce.  The bulk pork sausage is really cheap in the meat section at the grocery store, or you can get rolls of Jimmy Dean or Old Folks, frequently on sale.  You can use mild too, and add hot pepper flakes or not, they have it in packets at pizza places if you don't have any. A can of mushrooms and their liquid, and extra sauteed onions.  The store brand of dried parm in the can, some mixed into the sauce, some for sprinkling over top.  Pizza places also have packets of dried parm.  A can of minced or chopped clams, along with their liquid, also are not expensive, and add a very nice flavor and chew.

I don't know about the grape jelly, I would probably use a nice red wine.  I also use a bit of sugar in my sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2013)

There is no question limit on DC.  Type until your fingers get tired.

Any pasta will do.  Really.

If you're going to the trouble of doctoring a bought sauce, you really should try to make your own from scratch.  You only need a few ingredients.  Sauces don't have to cook for hours on end unless you have meats in the sauce such as sausage and meatballs.  

I'm completely opposed to adding any sweeteners to tomato sauce.  That's usually done to offset acidity from the tomatoes.  If you like sweet sauce, ignore the previous sentence.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2013)

Most pastas will work the ones with swirls seem to hold the sauce in better but adding a little of the pasta water say about a large spoon full will make it adhere well. To make the sauce meatier add a small  bag of dried  mushrooms that you've added about 1/2 cup of hot water to bring  to the point of being softened then chop and add to the sauce. The broth from soaking them you can also add to make the sauce more brown instead of red.
kadesma


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe most dried pasta is from the same dough, just different shapes. Like Barilla. Some shapes hold sauce better. Now fresh pasta may make a difference. We make a spinach pasta that goes with an onion sauce. Using a different pasta would not give the same flavor profile. I like a pepper infused fresh pasta we make as well. We also make a pasta that has basil leaves pressed between thin sheets (about #5 setting on our machine).


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I believe most dried pasta is from the same dough, just different shapes. Like Barilla. Some shapes hold sauce better. Now fresh pasta may make a difference. We make a spinach pasta that goes with an onion sauce. Using a different pasta would not give the same flavor profile. I like a pepper infused fresh pasta we make as well. We also make a pasta that has basil leaves pressed between thin sheets (about #5 setting on our machine).


 If you don't mind I'd love to get your recipe for the pepper infused pasta. It sounds wonderful.
kadesma


----------



## CraigC (Jun 20, 2013)

Its a basic food processor egg pasta that you add red pepper flakes to taste. 

Pasta 
1 C all purpose flour
1 C whole wheat flour
1 Tbsp red pepper flakes or to taste
2 large eggs
4 Tbsp water
More all purpose flour as need for bench flour

In food processor with metal blade, process flour and red pepper flakes until well blended. Add eggs and process for 5 seconds or until it looks like cornmeal. With processor running, add water down feed tube and process until a ball forms. Dough should be well blended but not sticky. If sticky add some all purpose flour while blending. If dough is too crumbly, add water while blending. You can go right to the pasta machine with this dough or if using a rolling pin, wrap it and let it rest for 20 minutes. Work with a 1/4 of the dough at a time. I usually take it to #5 setting on our machine. I cut the rolled sheet in 1/2" strips, lengthwise with a ravioli wheel cutter and add some flour to keep from sticking. 

Bring large pot of water to boil, add salt, shake off excess flour and drop pasta until done.

My favorite sauce is olive oil with plenty of thinnly sliced, sauteed garlic. Drop in the pasta when done and drained. Fresh grated parm and thin basil strips when served.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 21, 2013)

To me dry pasta is pasta. Some brands are a little better than others. Don't go buy price.  Some cheaper, off brands are very good.  Like to add precooked defatted  ground turkey or chicken or your choice.. 1/2 c  of dry red wine,and any grated cheese,and season to your taste  .I also prefer not to add sweet things to the sauce.  Large Italian [style] chain restaurants are famous for there  Precooked Frozen bag and Boil entres. . Chemists make the formula and it gets bagged in a factory.Then the ""Chef boils the water, and the C.E.O goes to ''Tuscany'' for vacation. Gape Jelly, really? I like Addies answer.                                                                                            Mysterychef


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you mystery chef.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2013)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> I figure I would save space.  I am sorry I am like a '50 questions child' so I will save some thread space and ask two since they both pertain to spaghetti.
> 
> What happens if I use Fettuccine in place of spaghetti noodles, but the sauces and meats are still the same as spaghetti?
> 
> ...



Hi, Rockey. There is no effective limit to space on the Internet, so no worries. 

If you can grow a few fresh herbs, like basil and oregano, you can add tremendous flavor to pasta sauce for a small upfront investment. My first herb garden was in a couple of window boxes attached to the fire escape railing at our old apartment. 

We like to add a pound of ground beef, a couple cloves of minced garlic and 1 chopped onion to jarred pasta sauce. Then a sprinkle of herbs and sometimes a grinding of hot pepper flakes. You can buy a cayenne pepper plant, then dry and grind the peppers to make your own. 

Different pastas taste the same, but the different textures do change the experience of eating them. In general, chunkier sauces go better with short pastas, especially those with nooks and crannies to hold the chunks, and thinner sauces go better with long pastas. But it's all a matter of taste, not hard and fast rules. So try different combinations and see what your family enjoys. Have fun


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 21, 2013)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> What happens if I use Fettuccine in place of spaghetti noodles, but the sauces and meats are still the same as spaghetti?


 
The pasta police will kick in your front door, put you in handcuffs, drag you out the door and stuff you in the back seat of their police car, embarrassing you and your entire family.  

I put Pepsi in a Coke glass once. It cost me $5000.00 and 100 hours of community service.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2013)

rockey_f_squirrell said:


> ...What can I do to spaghetti sauce to give it a more meaty flavor?...


 
Cook some meat in a ss pan and use the jar sauce to deglaze the pan (lift off those brown bits), then simmer it a while. I used to make spaghetti like this all the time.


----------



## chopper (Jun 21, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Its a basic food processor egg pasta that you add red pepper flakes to taste.
> 
> Pasta
> 1 C all purpose flour
> ...



I am going to make this for sure!  I just love pepper flavor.  This sounds just wonderful!  I love your idea of serving it with the garlic infused olive oil and fresh parm cheese!


----------



## chopper (Jun 21, 2013)

Grandma always said to add grape jelly to a sauce that you slightly scorch accidentally.  She said that it pulls that burned taste right out.  

Maybe Olive Garden burned their sauce?


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 21, 2013)

I would say that the end product is better if you use fettuccine rather than spaghetti since  I never buy packages of pasta labeled "spaghetti" .  To get a meatier taste, add some meat.  I usually have packs of frozen cooked seasoned hamburger in my freezer ready to be used in just such projects.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I would say that the end product is better if you use fettuccine rather than spaghetti since  I never buy packages of pasta labeled "spaghetti" .  To get a meatier taste, add some meat.  I usually have packs of frozen cooked seasoned hamburger in my freezer ready to be used in just such projects.




Why do you have an aversion to the spaghetti shape of pasta?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Its a basic food processor egg pasta that you add red pepper flakes to taste.
> 
> Pasta
> 1 C all purpose flour
> ...


 Thank you so much. I plan to make this for the week end. my family is going to enjoy it.
kades


----------

